# My latest addiction - Chullo hats



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I found a great way to use up left over yarn - these chullo hats use around 40 gms of 8ply/DK yarn.

I will be giving these to charity.

Thank you for looking, and season's greetings to all!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

They are wonderful and how generous of you.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful hats, love them all!


----------



## Ethah (Apr 2, 2014)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Terrific. They are great and nicely done too. And season's greetings right back at you too!


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

What lovely hats!!!!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the hats. You do such beautiful work.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Your hats are really lovely!!


----------



## hapa_grrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

What a generous good soul you are! and very talented too. Those hats are beautiful and the recipients will be very lucky and thankful I am sure.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Your hats are so beautiful! Blessings for your generosity.


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Your hats are super pretty. You've been very busy. A lovely idea to donate these hats to the less fortunate.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

They are really beautiful!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Love them. Who wouldn't like to get one of these. You are a good person.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

These are absolutely wonderful!! Would you please share info on where to locate the pattern.


----------



## Sandy of CNY (Oct 29, 2013)

Your hats are so lovely. Love to see someone with talent give back to the community. You will be blessed.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Wonderful hats, is this your own pattern or is there one on
the internet?


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Please share a link to the pattern or the pattern with us!!
Your "chullos" are wonderful... thanks...


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

What a wonderful idea, I see fair isle stocking hats in my future.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I found them on Ravelry.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

You are a generous person, and your hats are beautiful.
:thumbup:


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow!Those are awesome!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What a great idea, and the colours look great. Do you have a pattern you can share?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely hats


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very cute hats 

Robin


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Very pretty hats ! &#9829;


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful hats,i am sure they will be very welcome,bless you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> These are absolutely wonderful!! Would you please share info on where to locate the pattern.


I looked for many an hour to find a good pattern, and here it is:

http://mybooteeknits.blogspot.com.au/2010/03/mybootee-babee-chullo.html

I tried to thank the writer but could not get through on her web site, so if by chance she is reading this, many, many thanks, I've had hours of pleasure from your pattern.

What I especially like is that the pattern comes in three sizes.

Many thanks KPers for all your responses. I appreciate your positive replies, and I do hope these chullos all find a good home and keep a little one warm this winter.
Happy knitting.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful hats :thumbup:


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Here is a good question:-

A friend asked me what a 'group of chullos' would be known as.

She added:-


&#128540; a champion of chullos
&#128563;&#128522; a chuff of chullos
&#128540;&#128516;&#9786;&#65039; a cheer of chullos


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful hats!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay those are great and i like the fact the ear flaps are not added on. So where can we locate this pattern?


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

http://mybooteeknits.blogspot.com.au/2010/03/mybootee-babee-chullo.html


cathy47 said:


> Okay those are great and i like the fact the ear flaps are not added on. So where can we locate this pattern?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very cute... like those hats...


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

They all look lovely, you are a very generous person


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Miri said:


> I looked for many an hour to find a good pattern, and here it is:
> 
> http://mybooteeknits.blogspot.com.au/2010/03/mybootee-babee-chullo.html
> 
> ...


Thank you ever so much Miri....greatly appreciated.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Thank you ever so much Miri....greatly appreciated.


You are welcome! It is great that we can share our finds.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

They're so cute.
What a great way to use up your left-overs & the recipients will love them


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful hats.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Great hats, and beautifully done.
Jane


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Wonderful work!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

These hats are so beautiful that .... I hope you don't mind ..... I have pinned them to my pintrest knitting board, with a link to the pattern and with thanks to you. I have printed the pattern off too.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Your work is lovely.....will you please share the pattern?


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Mgwg said:


> Your work is lovely.....will you please share the pattern?


She did, go back up to page 2.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

You are an excellent knitter. The hats are outstanding!!!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

They 're wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Very pretty hats and very generous of you to share your hats and pattern.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your hats are very pretty and so nice of you to donate them


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautifully done!!


----------



## Monob (Apr 11, 2011)

I love these hats and have been looking for a pattern for a long time. This is exactly the pattern I would like to have. Can you share the pattern or direct me to where I can purchase? I have a stash that is taking over and would like to do them for charity also.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful work. Beautiful hats.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Looking at them is addictive! Love these hats.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

I just bought the prettiest yarn at AC Moore (Premier Yarns - called "flowers") and it has a similar pattern available. It's knitted in three separate pieces though, and I'd prefer to do it in one piece. The yarn is a bulky weight (#5) using size 11 needles. Would you be able to share your pattern? Maybe I could adapt it to bulky yarn. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Miri said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I found a great way to use up left over yarn - these chullo hats use around 40 gms of 8ply/DK yarn.
> 
> ...


It's a pleasure to look at these wonderful hats and you're bringing joy and warmth to recipients.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

They are really nice, there will be many thank people receiving these, great work.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Gorgeous I can see why you are addicted :thumbup:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful hats. Your color combos a great. Thank you for the link. Have it bookmarked. So nice for charity and wonderful of you.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

How nice to see such beautiful work, both yarn choices and workmanship donated to charity. I really do admire your pattern choice and your yarn combinations.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Your hats are beautiful. They will make some young children very happy and warm.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Miri said:


> I looked for many an hour to find a good pattern, and here it is:
> 
> http://mybooteeknits.blogspot.com.au/2010/03/mybootee-babee-chullo.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Terrific hats. They will cheer up anyone who wears them.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh I love these hats! The colors and the style are terrific. And, of course, your work is perfection. I have to tell you, they do not look like they are made from leftover yarn. They're beautiful and they look like they take a long time to make. You have a kind and loving heart to create such lovely things for charity.


----------



## Lakenana (Aug 26, 2012)

They are beautiful. Many very fortunate people will be lucky and warm.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

They are so lovely! Thank you for sharing. Job well done.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Your hats are just adorable. Can you share where to find the pattern?
Jan


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Is there a pattern for these hats for older children/teens?


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Beautiful work. What a generous gift.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sweet...both hats and knitter!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

They are awesome!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Thx for the cute pattern. I just finished a striped hat last night and will start this one tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Wonderful hats and wonderful you for being so generous with your talents.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

They are wonderful!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Great hats.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice, and will certainy keep someone's head and ears warm.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous hats!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Nicest chullo hats I've seen! Culd we have a link to the pattern? Thanks


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Following the Ravelry link, the hats are darling you made. I'm not a whiz knitter, so how would one know what to do for an adult size? This must be a "duh" question, but I don't know how to figure it.
Thanks.
You are very generous to knit so beautifully and give them away to charity.


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

What beautiful hats and what a wonderful idea. There will be a few very lucky hat wearers out there keeping nice and cozy. Well done. Where did you find your pattern. You have inspired me!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

What beautiful hats, the receipent will be so happy.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

very nice!
I checked on Ravelry, and can't figure out which pattern you use.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very cute


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice hats!


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful hats! Lots of someones are going to be very happy to have these.


----------



## mbfled (Jul 14, 2011)

WOW you are a generous person and your work is amazing!! Is there a pattern I can buy to make a couple of these for my great grandchildren?? tks, beverly in OHIO USA


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

These are great!


----------



## lindajot (May 17, 2014)

I would love to try out the pattern, are you able to share? They look wonderfully made - so nice of you to donate them


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> very nice!
> I checked on Ravelry, and can't figure out which pattern you use.


Weird, can't edit my previous post. 
So, I found it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

The colors are marvelous and the knitting perfection...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Great Idea. Making these beautiful hats uses up your leftover yarn, keeps your hands busy, and cheers up other people's lives while keeping their heads warm. More power to you.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

They are beautiful. Great colors.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are all adorable! Great job.. :thumbup:


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the Ravelry link, it was the only way I could print it. Head size goes up to 20" on this pattern so, it should be easy to make a little bigger for a 21" or 22" Because of the way the ear flaps are knit, you can knit to size and then fill in with the rest of your head. Sort of same idea as a toe up sock, you can be trying on as you go.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I love these hats. I have the pattern for similar crochet ones but I would love to have knit pattern if you could suggest where I could buy it. thanks


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

It is easiest to knit these type of hats top down. With DP needles start with 7 sts on three needles: 2/2/3 Join into round and knit into front and back of each st..14sts. Increase every other round: (K1, Knit into front and back of next st) 7 times. Second increase round: ( K2, Knit into front and back of next st) 7 times. Third increase round: ( K3, Knit into front and back of next st) 7 times.......continue increasing in this manner until desired total number of sts for head circumfrence, then work rounds without increases for total desired length. Bind off front and back sts and leave earflap sts to be worked seperately flat, decreasing them on both sides every other row until 3 sts remain and end with I cord.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful hats and thank you so much for the pattern link


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Love all your hats! Your work is excellent!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

great colors.


----------



## letmeknit (Apr 16, 2011)

The recipients are sure to love them!


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

How pretty love them all


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Great hats


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful hats you made; thx for the link. I love knitting anything in DK weight, and great to use up leftovers. Thx for the link.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Those are great and will most welcome in this cold winter weather.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Very very nice collection


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Mgwg said:


> Your work is lovely.....will you please share the pattern?


pattern has a link above....


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Miri said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Wow! You did beautiful work on your Chullo hats. I wish mine looked that great. WTG


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Those are great! Each and every one.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Just lovely!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your hats are all so beautifully made!! I'm sure they will be gratefully appreciated by the ones who receive them!!!


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

They are so cute, they will be appreciated for sure!!


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

thank you Thank You THANK YOU !!! for sharing the link !!! I think, because the yarn I bought is bulky and not DK, if I knit the smallest size, it should turn out to be the perfect size for my teen granddaughter (who thought it would be "way cool" to shave her head!!) Not sure what in the world she was thinking, doing this just as they come into cold New England winter. I know it will grow back, and in the meantime she'll have a "way cool" hat to wear!


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

Onya mate!
(Aussie slang for "Good on you [well done!] my fellow countryman and friend") )


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Your hats are beautiful and will be much appreciated by those who receive them. You are generous and talented. Thanks for the link to the pattern as I've always wanted to make chullo hats but didn't like the patterns I saw. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mbfled (Jul 14, 2011)

The link for the Chullo hats doesn' show up on my computer :-( Where can I find it? THANKS!! beverly in OHIO USA


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, Sockit2me. I will knit as you suggest.


----------



## kele (Sep 19, 2012)

Miri said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I found a great way to use up left over yarn - these chullo hats use around 40 gms of 8ply/DK yarn.
> 
> ...


Hello Miri, what a great thing to do, your hats are just
beautiful Im sure that whomever you are gifting them to will greatly appreciate them. This is the first time I have seen the word Chullo , where can I find some patterns I would like to make them for my GGD who will be two years old in January.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

They are very beautiful and warm looking. Many people will be blessing you for their warm heads and ears.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

What cute hats! Thank you so much for the link to the pattern! My little granddaughters will love them!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

They are all beautiful.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Very lovely. Someone will be thrilled to receive one.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> It is easiest to knit these type of hats top down. With DP needles start with 7 sts on three needles: 2/2/3 Join into round and knit into front and back of each st..14sts. Increase every other round: (K1, Knit into front and back of next st) 7 times. Second increase round: ( K2, Knit into front and back of next st) 7 times. Third increase round: ( K3, Knit into front and back of next st) 7 times.......continue increasing in this manner until desired total number of sts for head circumfrence, then work rounds without increases for total desired length. Bind off front and back sts and leave earflap sts to be worked seperately flat, decreasing them on both sides every other row until 3 sts remain and end with I cord.


What a great idea to do these top down! I have never knitted a hat that way, but I'm going to try your pattern too! Then I'll know which way I prefer and I'll still have to hats to give away! Thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

lovely hats. Do you have a link for the pattern.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

deeknittingclick said:


> lovely hats. Do you have a link for the pattern.


Thank you ......... here is the link.
http://mybooteeknits.blogspot.com.au/2010/03/mybootee-babee-chullo.html
Miri


----------



## samgrimes (Jul 16, 2011)

Gorgeous hats! I'd like to make some for charity - and for my granddaughters. Can you share the pattern? I've searched online but didn't find any as nice as yours.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> pattern has a link above....


Thank you !!
Miri


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Mgwg said:


> Your work is lovely.....will you please share the pattern?


Thank you ......... here is the link.
http://mybooteeknits.blogspot.com.au/2010/03/mybootee-babee-chullo.html
Miri


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Monob said:


> I love these hats and have been looking for a pattern for a long time. This is exactly the pattern I would like to have. Can you share the pattern or direct me to where I can purchase? I have a stash that is taking over and would like to do them for charity also.


Thank you ......... here is the link.
http://mybooteeknits.blogspot.com.au/2010/03/mybootee-babee-chullo.html
Miri


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

highihid said:


> Your hats are just adorable. Can you share where to find the pattern?
> Jan


Thank you ......... here is the link.
http://mybooteeknits.blogspot.com.au/2010/03/mybootee-babee-chullo.html
Miri


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> Thanks for the Ravelry link, it was the only way I could print it. Head size goes up to 20" on this pattern so, it should be easy to make a little bigger for a 21" or 22" Because of the way the ear flaps are knit, you can knit to size and then fill in with the rest of your head. Sort of same idea as a toe up sock, you can be trying on as you go.


Great advice, many thanks.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

deeknittingclick said:


> lovely hats. Do you have a link for the pattern.


Thank you ......... here is the link.
http://mybooteeknits.blogspot.com.au/2010/03/mybootee-babee-chullo.html
Miri


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Miri said:


> Thank you ......... here is the link.
> http://mybooteeknits.blogspot.com.au/2010/03/mybootee-babee-chullo.html
> Miri


Ooops, sorry, a duplicate !


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Love them. Beautiful work. I'm sure the recipients will be really pleased to get them.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

I have been overwhelmed with all your responses and private messages. Thank you. I started another chullo hat last night - very addictive.

Miri


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

wicked cool!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks. I was hoping somebody would post how to make the hat a tad bigger... . I have an old, old pattern in an old knitting book similar to the chullo... except that it is for babies and all in garter stitch.
Hope you post a picture of your "chullo"... 


henhouse2011 said:


> Thanks for the Ravelry link, it was the only way I could print it. Head size goes up to 20" on this pattern so, it should be easy to make a little bigger for a 21" or 22" Because of the way the ear flaps are knit, you can knit to size and then fill in with the rest of your head. Sort of same idea as a toe up sock, you can be trying on as you go.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Love your hats and I'm sure whoever receives one will be very greatful.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks sockit2me!!!



sockit2me said:


> It is easiest to knit these type of hats top down. With DP needles start with 7 sts on three needles: 2/2/3 Join into round and knit into front and back of each st..14sts. Increase every other round: (K1, Knit into front and back of next st) 7 times. Second increase round: ( K2, Knit into front and back of next st) 7 times. Third increase round: ( K3, Knit into front and back of next st) 7 times.......continue increasing in this manner until desired total number of sts for head circumfrence, then work rounds without increases for total desired length. Bind off front and back sts and leave earflap sts to be worked seperately flat, decreasing them on both sides every other row until 3 sts remain and end with I cord.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Will definitely be knitting. Your hats are beautiful.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Beautiful hats! Such a blessing to anyone who receives one.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful job on the hats, you will have many proudly wearing your hats


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

lovely hats, love the colours :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

these are so nice. Someone will be very happy!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

All of them are beautiful.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Lovely hats. I am also making hats for charity.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful hats and wonderful knitting.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Miri- Your hats are all beautiful! I love the pink one, but they are all great! Lovely colors, patterns, and work! So kind and generous of you to donate them! Happy Holidays to you too! Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

I love these hats. They are so versitile and very warm.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your heart warming comments.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

AussieKnitWit said:


> Onya mate!
> (Aussie slang for "Good on you [well done!] my fellow countryman and friend") )


Hello there, yes, we have to keep the Aussie end up!!


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

I love them all. Can you tell me where to buy the pattern. Thank you


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Love your pretty hats!!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

sandramailing said:


> I love them all. Can you tell me where to buy the pattern. Thank you


Thank you. It's free.
http://mybooteeknits.blogspot.com.au/2010/03/mybootee-babee-chullo.html


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

they are beautiful.

What a wonderful work of love.

ayjay


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh these are wonderful and so warm. Angels will give you many blessing for your kind work.


----------



## Lisa Wells (Sep 12, 2014)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! God bless you. I would love to be able to knit these. I haven't done chullos in knit yet. I have done one in crochet, and the earflaps were crocheted after the body of the hat, I wasn't really happy with the way it turned out. 
These are truly a labor of love!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

The recipients of these will love them! Thank you for sharing with us and them.


----------



## jallison (Jun 7, 2011)

Love these, where can I get the pattern?


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

jallison said:


> Love these, where can I get the pattern?


http://mybooteeknits.blogspot.com.au/2010/03/mybootee-babee-chullo.html


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

hajra said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Finished one hat - can't put my head around affixing the braided ties to the flaps. Asking help on this one!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

soneka said:


> Finished one hat - can't put my head around affixing the braided ties to the flaps. Asking help on this one!


Will send you a PM.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

All the hats are lovely, thanks for sharing them with a charity. You are so kind :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

They are beautiful.


----------

